# 10vt potential



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

Found a 10vt for sale and Im wondering the endall potential vs 20vt with same money. 2 car are ballpark neighborhood. 
Lets say $3500 to spend on 10vt vs 20vt?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 10vt potential (DrunkenMunkey)*

I have no idea how much you'll get from $3500, but put it like this, you can get up to 250 hp from a 10VT without major internal modifications, while the 20VT starts at 220 hp (200 20V) to 230 hp (Ur-S4/S6) and only goes upwards. 
If your goal is 200+ hp, I would say the difference is a matter of taste, but if you're shooting for 400+, a 20VT is the only way to go.


----------

